# huawei not charging



## lyssielula (Feb 24, 2016)

HELP, my Huawei P8 lite phone wont charge, when I plug it in the battery percentage keeps going down. The charging icon is on the phone screen but its not actually charging. I've tried different chargers, different power outlets, tried charging the phone on and off. Can someone please help me??


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you tried a different charging cable?


----------

